
Reader’s Digest site has been attacking visitors for days - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/hey-readers-digest-your-site-has-been-attacking-visitors-for-days/
======
jacquesm
I tried to find the script on that page but it does not seem to be there any
more.

